# Low DVD volume



## Valfar (Dec 17, 2005)

I am pretty sure this is normal but I just wanted to double check on this and make sure.
Whenever I am running regular sound files on my computer, they are at the perfect volume I have selected. But whenever I put a DVD into my computer, the sound is ridiculously low. While my sound is barely 10% on and I hear everything more than needed, with a DVD I am forced to almost put my volume all the way up to comfortably watch the movie.
What could I do about this issue?


----------



## Valfar (Dec 17, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Valfar said:


> I am pretty sure this is normal but I just wanted to double check on this and make sure.
> Whenever I am running regular sound files on my computer, they are at the perfect volume I have selected. But whenever I put a DVD into my computer, the sound is ridiculously low. While my sound is barely 10% on and I hear everything more than needed, with a DVD I am forced to almost put my volume all the way up to comfortably watch the movie.
> What could I do about this issue?


You need to give more information. Is the DVD player sound being carried though the Bus on the computer or do you run a separate cable from the DVD player to a sound card? Do you use a sound card or is it onboard sound? Is it only DVDs that sound is reduced on or do audio CDs also sound very low?


----------



## Valfar (Dec 17, 2005)

I honestly do not know much about this stuff but it is only DVD's not anything else.
I guess that means that it isnt the volume of the driver...huh.


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

it's the audio codec used to process the dvd audio.

some codecs really attenuate audio level. it is a flaw in them.

i don't recall details about it. see if another version of codec can be used.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

when i play a dvd in either dell media experience or powerdvd, the volume reduces significantly also, so i use the volume bar at the bottom of the movie screen to increase it. also use the volume control on my center speaker to adjust it. always been that way. eject the dvd & computer volume returns to normal as in listening to wmp etc.


----------

